# 2004 Colnago C50 value?



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello folks,

I hope that all in good health and enjoying riding their colnagos. Well, I'm hunting for a C50 in a 52-53cm traditional lately. I found a 2004 C50 frameset in a 52 cm trad that comes with the following:
. Campagnolo record group set
. Campagnolo Titainum Pro-fit pedals
. Hyperon wheelset with Michelin Pro race2
. Shimano Pro Vibe carbon bar 42cm anatomic attached to a ITM K -Sword stem 100mm
. Selle Italia Flite saddle with titanium rail
. Colnago black bartape

For the price of $4500. What do you guys think? should I go ahead for it or wait and look more?

I also have another concern. Does a 2004 C50 model have the same specs in weight and geometry as the newer models, like a 2009 or 2010 C50 without any difference?

I would greatly appreciate your help with that regard.


Thanks,


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the only difference is in te outer weave of the carbon.

Even with those wheels, the price seems high


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There is a significant difference between the earlier C50s and the later C50s. Colnago started using more high modulus carbon fiber in the C50 frame and cut down the weight of the subsequent C50s. My 2008/2009 53 traditional frame weighs 1,206 grams and the fork is somewhere around 400 grams because it is the new 75 fork. The Star fork on my Cristallo, which is the same that came with the 2007 and earlier C50s, weighs 500 grams. So, yes there is a difference in the carbon used in the frame and the overall weight of the frame and fork. Exactly when the switch to high modulus occurred, I do not know and would only be guessing, but my guess is somewhere around 2007. I believe the switch to the 75 fork happened somewhere in the middle of the 2008 model year. By the time I ordered mine in August 2008, the 75 fork was standard issue.

I seriously doubt I would pay $4,500 for that bike you have listed. I built mine up for around $5,500 brand new in 2008/2009, maybe a little less but I cannot recall the exact numbers. The bike difference between mine and the bike you have listed is the wheels. I went for a wheelset that cost me around $500 since this was going to be one of my daily rides and used mostly for training. So, you have to figure out what those Hyperons are worth.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

used 2004 C50 maybe $3000-$3500 depending on the build, a set of used Hyperons goes for some $1200 so add $600 to the previous estimation

I would say $3600 is the highest I would pay for a used early C50 with Hyperons.

I did pay $4500 for my brand new 2009 C50/R11/Eurus on closeout


----------

